# H1N1 outbreak warning



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Heads up in the south, swine flu is on the rise. 5 people already dead.

At Least 5 Swine Flu Deaths Reported in Texas; Widespread Cases Seen in South | Fox News Insider


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nurseholly,
do you know how it is transmitted?


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Medscape: Medscape Access

This is the 2013 strain...but still as vicious as 2009.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

isn't this flu both airborne and direct contact... its a nasty bug that kills the old, young and sick...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

One of the biggest health concerns each winter is flu season. And the Centers for Disease Control says the flu is widespread in four southern states: Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama.

In some cases, it has turned deadly.

Dustin Wright, 30, of Euless, Texas, came down with the flu the week before Thanksgiving. His wife Ashley Wright recalled, "He was achy, feverish, and chilled, nothing really more than that."

Ashley Wright says a few days later, the husband and father was struggling to breathe, so she rushed him to the emergency room. Doctors told her he had the H1N1 strain -- swine flu. On December 5, he died.

Ashley Wright said, "You don't think it would happen to you, you know. We always worried about my son getting the flu shot. We're never really worried about the two of us because you don't really hear about any of this. You don't think it will happen to you."

At least five people have died from flu in Texas -- all from swine flu. Health authorities say this year's flu vaccine can prevent swine flu and several other flu strains, if people get vaccinated. Last year, according to the CDC, only 45 percent of Americans got the flu shot.

Dr. Christopher Perkins, medical director for Dallas County Health and Human Services, said, "When things are quiet, people tend to let their guard down. But when there are a lot of bells and whistles going on, a lot of flu cases, and people hospitalized, actually some succumbing to death, then that gets a lot of attention. And we get overwhelmed with people seeking out the vaccine."

*Neither Dustin Wright nor his wife had a flu shot.*
Asked what she wants people to know and think about, Ashley Wright replied, "That things like this happen in your own backyard. You don't think it will, but it does."

Experts say peak flu season is February, so there is still time to get a shot that could save your life.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

If the news report is correct, it is one of the strains covered by this years flu shot...

At least I hope so, I've had my flu shot.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Me, too.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I just started to feel something coming on.. It started with a tightness in my chest followed with wheezing. Usually with the h1n1 it takes anywhere from 5 to 7 days after being exposed for symptoms to show up. Fever and body aches can be treated with nsaids, Tylenol or ibuprofen and lots of fluid. Elderly, under 2 and pregnant women are most susceptible due to compromised immune systems. There are anti virals such as tamiflu that can help. A humidifier to help liquid secretions and vapour rub can help with breathing. Most importantly, wash your hands. Regardless if it's the antibacterial stuff or not, the physical scrubbing motion with warm water kills more germs than anything.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Last flu shot I got was a couple years ago. I then got the flu - twice. The drugstore offering flu shots for ten or fifteen bucks won't give me one because I have a compromised immune system (no spleen). To go to the doctor and get one will cost me a minimum of one hundred and fifty dollars. I don't even have to see a doctor, that is what it costs just to get into an exam room. So I will take my chances.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> I just started to feel something coming on.. It started with a tightness in my chest followed with wheezing. Usually with the h1n1 it takes anywhere from 5 to 7 days after being exposed for symptoms to show up. Fever and body aches can be treated with nsaids, Tylenol or ibuprofen and lots of fluid. Elderly, under 2 and pregnant women are most susceptible due to compromised immune systems. There are anti virals such as tamiflu that can help. A humidifier to help liquid secretions and vapour rub can help with breathing. Most importantly, wash your hands. Regardless if it's the antibacterial stuff or not, the physical scrubbing motion with warm water kills more germs than anything.


Hang in there. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> Hang in there. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember when my wife caught Swine Flu. I was still working at a prison went into work and they said they had more staff on shift than they needed. I said the wife was sick and I'd like to go home. The shift supervisor asked what was wrong I said Swine Flu and suddenly people are backing away from me. These folks work around HIV and Hep C on a regular basis and they were skittish as all get out. Cautious good precautions Great. But unless the Flu does it for you don't get your bowels in an uproar.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Check on what happened with the Spanish Flu that occurred towards the end or right after WW1. It actually killed more people then the war. There were stories of people feeling fine while having breakfast with their families in the morning and being dead by the end of the day. In the United States in many large cities they actually had to resort to mass graves because they couldn't bury individuals fast enough. It's happened before, it can happen again, and it will start something like this.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The toll in Texas is now up to 13. Time to get the shot...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Disconcerting news...

Austin H1N1 ECMO Machines Maxed Out


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

36 year old pastor in Tennessee died on 22 Dec. from the H1N1...

Flu takes Macon County Pastor's Life--Mikayla Lewis - WZTV FOX 17 - Top Stories


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> The toll in Texas is now up to 13. Time to get the shot...


Read that in the local news today. Quite a few in my city. I think the last time I received a flu shot was 20 years ago. I'm considering it but I also don't like all the crap they put in it too. My wife is allergic to them. We think the daughter had it but over a week later we are fine.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I rarely get the flu and never get the shots. My immune system seems to be in good shape - at least over the past 45 years. I guess we will see how this all turns out. I am a long way from Texas and here the weather is still quite cold. I don't know how the virus responds to temperatures but most often they just go dormant and do not die off. My guess is that they are not sensitive to UV unless it is in concentrated doses. I wash my hands often but rarely use any of the dedicated "anti bacterial" soaps - just dish washing liquid. I am glad that I am once again operating with two good lungs (the right lung was paralyzed due to nerve damage but was repaired with neck surgery).


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Well of course I got it from my wife Nurseholly but in good hands. It is really fast moving and went thru the usual symptoms and now it's more of a upper respiratory infection with gravely breathing, coughing with mucus and blood mix. I'm treating with the usual over the counter stuff and lots of tea (honey, cinnamon, other natural goodies). Not a good way to start a vacation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Well of course I got it from my wife Nurseholly but in good hands. It is really fast moving and went thru the usual symptoms and now it's more of a upper respiratory infection with gravely breathing, coughing with mucus and blood mix. I'm treating with the usual over the counter stuff and lots of tea (honey, cinnamon, other natural goodies). Not a good way to start a vacation.


I EXPECT to see you in June so take care of yourself.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Well of course I got it from my wife Nurseholly but in good hands. It is really fast moving and went thru the usual symptoms and now it's more of a upper respiratory infection with gravely breathing, coughing with mucus and blood mix. I'm treating with the usual over the counter stuff and lots of tea (honey, cinnamon, other natural goodies). Not a good way to start a vacation.


Take care if yourself! At least you're in good hands.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hang in


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Well this is pretty interesting. There was a BIG push on the flu vaccine this year. My wife went round and round where she works over it. 
And lo and behold we have a H1N1 outbreak?
My conspiracy sensors are starting to tickle.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They always push vaccines - especially to folks over 50. They tend to push it on kids too but I just say "no thank you" and keep on going.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

More fun with germs....

Doctors Warn of New Stomach 'Superbug' Hitting U.S. - ABC News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> More fun with germs....
> 
> Doctors Warn of New Stomach 'Superbug' Hitting U.S. - ABC News


Great. Another threat.

Thanks for the head's up, not that it'll do much good. I venture to say 20% of the retards don't even know how to flush the urinals, much less have figured out how to turn the sink faucets on.

I am doomed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Well of course I got it from my wife Nurseholly but in good hands. It is really fast moving and went thru the usual symptoms and now it's more of a upper respiratory infection with gravely breathing, coughing with mucus and blood mix. I'm treating with the usual over the counter stuff and lots of tea (honey, cinnamon, other natural goodies). Not a good way to start a vacation.


Holy crap Greenman. Blood in your mucus is not a good thing. Maybe it is time to visit doctor? I hope you feel better soon.

I had a thing the week before last. I was in Ottawa so I attributed it to the Indians that I was working with - called it the "Dot Flu". It came on almost instantly, kicked my ass for about two days, then went away as fast as it came. Hopefully that is something like what you have.


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

People please , just wash your hands every little while with soap.

Also cough and sneeze with courtesy.


----------

